# Top 10 Strongest in Naruto?



## Fire Blossom (Jul 24, 2014)

I was just wondering who the top strongest characters in the series are at the moment. I've been skimming through the chapters and now there's Ten Tails jinchuriki, Naruto and Sasuke got new forms, the Sage showed up as did his brother and mother so I have no idea what a top strongest list would like and I'm curious.

This can include deceased characters.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jul 24, 2014)

..............

01 Kaquya
 02 Naruto
 03 Sasuke
 04 Madara
 05 Hashirama
 06 Nagato
 07 Kabuto
 08 Tobi
 09 Hiruzen
 10 Itachi


----------



## Bonly (Jul 24, 2014)

Out of all the characters(not including multiple forms of a character) I'd say:

Juubi Jin Madara
Juubi Jin Obito
Kaguya
The Sage+his bro
Sage's sons
Naruto
Sasuke

10 tenth place would go to someone like Hashi or 8th Gated Gai and yes that list in not in order from strongest to weakest


----------



## Ruse (Jul 24, 2014)

Kaguya > everyone else ck


----------



## Psp123789 (Jul 24, 2014)

Going off some assumptions

1.Kaguya
2.S06P/His bro
3.naruto/Sasuke
4.Madara
5.juubito
6.ashura/indra
7.oro w edos
8. Kabuto w edos 
9. Hashirama 
I0. Edo minato


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 24, 2014)

The correct list:


Itachi
Kaguya
Hagoromo
Hamura
Asura
Indra
Naruto
Sasuke
Madara
Obito


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 24, 2014)

1. Kaguya
2. Hagoromo
3. Hamura
4. Ashura
5. Indra
6. Sasuke
7. Naruto
8. Juudara
9. Juubito
10. Obito (Both Mangekyo)


----------



## Jad (Jul 24, 2014)

Kaguya
Hagoromo
Hamura  (?)
Asura (?)
Indra (?)
Naruto
Sasuke
Gai
Hashirama
Madara (w/ Rinnegan above Hashirama)

Without the question marks:


Kaguya
Hagoromo
Naruto
Sasuke
Gai
Hashirama
Madara (w/ Rinnegan above Hashirama)
Minato (w/ Kyuubi)
Obito (Double Kamui ?)
Kabuto
Nagato (w/o Obito on list)

With Jinchuurikis:

Kaguya
Hagoromo
Juubidara
Naruto
Sasuke
Juubito/Gai
Hashirama
Minato (w/ Kyuubi)
Obito (Double Kamui ?)
Kabuto
Nagato (w/o Obito on list)


----------



## OG Appachai (Jul 24, 2014)

why ask?

1.Itachi
2.Itachi
3.itachi
4.itachi
5.the ramen guy.

no one else matters


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 24, 2014)

No Edo tensei forms and feats

1. Kaguya
2. Sage of the Six Paths
3. Madara
4. Naruto
5. Sasuke
6. Obito
7. Ashura/Indra
8. Indra/Ashura
9. Hashirama
10. Nagato


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2014)

2 eyed juubi jin Madara should be stronger than Sasuke and Naruto. At least individually.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 24, 2014)

αce said:


> 2 eyed juubi jin Madara should be stronger than Sasuke and Naruto. At least individually.


Given how well Naruto's done against Kaguya, I don't think that's the case. His feats show he can handle Two-Eyed Juubi Jin Madara or defeat him, I believe.

1. Kaguya Otutsuki
2. Hagoromo and Hamara Otutsuki
3. Rikudo Senjutsu Uzumaki Naruto
4. Double Rinnegan Juubi Jinchuriki Uchiha Madara
5. Rinnegan Uchiha Sasuke
6. One-Eyed Rinnegan Juubi Jinchuriki Uchiha Madara
7. Eight Gated Might Guy
8. Juubi Jin Obito
9. One-Eyed Sage Mode Uchiha Madara
10. Biju Sage Mode Uzumaki Naruto


----------



## Kyu (Jul 24, 2014)

Everyone at their peak thus far. Excluding various transformations, the Shinju & The Biju.

_
*1.)* Kaguya Ōtsutsuki
*2.)* Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki/Hamura Ōtsutsuki(?)
*3.)* Madara Uchiha 
*4.)* Naruto Uzumaki
*5.)* Sasuke Uchiha
*6.)* Gai 
*7.)* Juubito 
*8.)* Hashirama Senju
*9.)* Minato Namikaze (*)
*10.)* Nagato Uzumaki
_
* Biju Mode as an Edo Tensei


Non Edo version:
_
*1.)* Kaguya Ōtsutsuki
*2.)* Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki/Hamura Ōtsutsuki(?)
*3.)* Madara Uchiha 
*4.)* Naruto Uzumaki
*5.)* Sasuke Uchiha
*6.)* Gai 
*7.)* Juubito 
*8.)* Hashirama Senju
*9.)* Nagato Uzumaki
*10.)* Kabuto Yakushi
_


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 24, 2014)

Without mentioning the transformations:

1. Kaguya Otutsuki
2. Hagoromo Otutsuki/Hamara Otutsuki
3. Naruto Uzumaki
4. Madara Uchiha
5. Sasuke Uchiha
6. Might Guy
8. Obito Uchiha
9. Hashirama Senju
10. Nagato Uzumaki


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 24, 2014)

1) Kaguya
2) JJ Madara
3) Hagoromo/Hamura
5) Naruto/Sasuke
7) Indra/Asura
9) Juubito
10) 8th gated Gai


----------



## crisler (Jul 24, 2014)

Kaguya
Hamura
Hagoromo
Naruto
Sasuke
Ashura
Indra
Madara
Hashirama
Obito

Not necessarily in this order, but the strongest form of these 10 people rank top 1~ 10 in the manga.

Gai is definitely strong but unless he kills himself he can't do shit against them so I excluded him. The same goes for minato and hiruzen who has shiki fujin.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 24, 2014)

Kaguya
Hagoromo
Hamura
Naruto
Sasuke
Juudara 
8 Gate Gai
Juubito
Ashura
Indra


----------



## RBL (Jul 24, 2014)

Jad said:


> Kaguya
> Hagoromo
> Hamura  (?)
> Asura (?)
> ...



this list, i still think nagato > Kabuto tho.


----------



## trance (Jul 24, 2014)

1. Kaguya

_-Large Gap-_

2. Hagoromo

_-Smaller Gap-_

3. Juubi Jinchuriki Madara
4. Rikudo Naruto/Sharinnegan Sasuke
5. Sharinnegan Sasuke/Rikudo Naruto
6. Red Gate Gai

_-Smaller Gap-_

7. Juubi Jinchuriki Obito

_-Enormous Gap-_

8. SM Hashirama
9. Prime Nagato
10. SM Kabuto


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 24, 2014)

Everyone is at his peak power.

1. Kaguya
2. Hagoromo
3. Hamura
4. Madara (Juubi)
5. Naruto (Rikudo) / Sasuke (Rikudo)
6. Gai (8th Gate)
7. Obito (Juubi)
8. Asura / Indra
9. Hashirama
10. Kakashi (War Arc MS) / Minato / Tobirama / Nagato

Or:

1. Kaguya
2. Hagoromo
3. Hamura
4. Madara
5. Naruto
6. Sasuke
7. Gai
8. Obito
9. Ashura
10. Indra
11. Hashirama
12. Minato
13. Kakashi
14. Nagato
15. Tobirama
16. Kabuto
17. Six Paths of Pain
18. Itachi
19. Mu
20. Killer Bee


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 24, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 1. Kaguya
> 
> _-Large Gap-_
> 
> ...



This, basically


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 24, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Everyone is at his peak pobecause Nagato. Kaguya
> 2. Hagoromo
> 3. Hamura
> 4. Madara (Juubi)
> ...



He said top 10 not 20 and get Kakashi off that list Nagato is wayy stronger


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 24, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 1. Kaguya
> 
> _-Large Gap-_
> 
> ...



Essentially this


----------



## Turrin (Jul 24, 2014)

In no order here are the characters I'd consider in the running for a top 20 placement

- Hagaromo
- Kaguya
- Sasuke
- Naruto
- Hagaromo's Brother
- Gai
- Hashirama
- Madara
- Obito
- Minato
- Nagato
- Hiruzen
- Kushina
- Mito
- Spiral
- Danzo
- Hanzo
- White Fang
- Shisui
- Killer B
- Kabuto
- Orochimaru
- Indra
- Ashura
- Tobirama

Some combination of these characters should make up the top 10 and top 20.


----------



## Nidaime1111 (Jul 24, 2014)

1-Kaguya
2-so6p
3-Madara (juubi)
4-Naruto
5-Sasuke
6-Asura
7-Indra
8-Hamora
9-Obito (jubbi)
10- Gai (8th gate)


----------



## Vargas (Jul 24, 2014)

1.    Kaguya
2/3. Hagoromo/Hamura
4.    JJ Madara
5/6. Naruto/Sasuke
7.    JJ Obito
8.    Prime Kabuto
9.    Hashirama
10.  Prime Nagato


----------



## Trojan (Jul 24, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> 1) Kaguya
> 2) JJ Madara
> 3) Hagoromo/Hamura
> 5) Naruto/Sasuke
> ...



^ almost this.

even though I see Hagoromo stronger than Hamaru since the Juubi was sealed in him.
In addition to Naruto being stronger than Sasuke.

I also don't see Indra/ Ashura being stronger than Obito or guy.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 24, 2014)

- Kaguya
- Hagoromo/Hamura
- Juubidara (Post Absorption)
- Naruto/Sasuke
- Juubito
- Ashura/Indra
- 8th Gate Gai


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 24, 2014)

1 - Kaguya
2 - Naruto & Sasuke
3 - Juubidara
4 - 8 gated Gai
5 - Juubito
6 - Hashirama
7 - Madara
8 - Edo Minato
9 - Nagato
10 - Itachi


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 24, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Given how well Naruto's done against Kaguya, I don't think that's the case. His feats show he can handle Two-Eyed Juubi Jin Madara or defeat him, I believe.



How well has he done against Kaguya? As far as I can remember, he has not even dented her. The most he has done is stall with clones, and that's not exactly how you win. 

1. Kaguya 
2. Hagoromo
3. Jubidara 
4. Naruto
5. Sasuke
6. Juubito
7. Gai 
8. Hashirama
9. Nagato
10. Minato Jinchuriki

I avoided using duplicates because then the list would be filled with Madaras, Narutos and Sasukes, so everyone is as they where at their peak of power.


----------



## krolk88 (Jul 24, 2014)

Not counting ET potential:

1.Kaguya
2.JJ Madara
3.Hagoromo/Hamura
4.Godruto/Godsuke
<smallish gap>
5.JJ Obito/8th Gate Gai/Juubi
6.SM Hashirama
7.Ashura/Indra/Double-Kamui Obito
<smallish gap gap>
8.Prime Nagato/BM Minato
<small gap>
9.DSM Kabuto
10.Edo Itachi


----------



## Veo (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm going to list the characters according to their most powerful form to date. I'm not taking into account featless characters (like Hagoromo, Ashura, Indra, etc.):

1. Kaguya
2. Naruto (current)
3. Sasuke (current)
4. Madara (after absorbing the tree)
5. Obito (6 paths)
6. Hashirama (Sage Mode)
7. Kabuto (Sage Mode)
8. Nagato (Edo/healthy)
9. Minato (with Kurama)
10. Tobirama (Edo)

Edit: If I  included 8th Gate Gai, he would go right above Kabuto,


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jul 24, 2014)

1) Kaguya

2) Rikudo Madara (after absorbing the Shinju and reclaiming both Rin'negan)

3) Hagoromo - Hamura

4) Indra - Ashura

5) Rikudo Naruto - Rikudo Sasuke

6) Juubito

7) Sage Hashirama

8) 8th gate Gai

9) Nagato

10) Sage Kabuto


----------



## Jad (Jul 24, 2014)

People putting 8th Gate Gai below Hashirama?

The guy eats him. Not even figuratively. Literally, takes a fork, knife, paper towel, plate, cup of pepsi, and eats him.

Kishi couldn't have made it clearer when Juubidara related the experience and excitement he had with Hashirama, with Gai. And we all know, Juubidara is leagues above Hashirama. Or when Hashirama said he was below Juubito (not even at full power).


----------



## Panther (Jul 24, 2014)

Based on feats including multiple forms from characters.

1. Kaguya
2. Current Naruto/Sasuke
3. Juubidara with both Rinnegan eye's (third eye is featless aside from casting MT)
4. Juubidara with one Rinnegan eye and before absorbing the Shinju
5. Juubito
6. 8th gated Gai
7. Madara alive with one Rinnegan eye
8. SM Hashirama ->~ EMS Madara W/Kurama  ->~ BSM Naruto
9. BM Naruto
10. Base Hashirama/EMS Madara


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 24, 2014)

Kaguya
RS
Second brother
Guy
Naruto (Ashura)
Indra  (Susuke)
Madara at his strongest
Obito at his strongest
Hiruzen
Hashirama


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 24, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> 1 - Kaguya
> 2 - Naruto & Sasuke
> 3 - Juubidara
> 4 - 8 gated Gai
> ...



I see what you did there...


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 24, 2014)

Turrin said:


> In no order here are the characters I'd consider in the running for a top 20 placement
> 
> - Hagaromo
> - Kaguya
> ...



Turrin I'm sorry, but that list is nothing but either pure hate, bias, or just plane ignorance.
You could have listed this a few ways. 
By their weakest rendition, by their strongest, or their most common.
If by their strongest, Itachi beats Kabuto, Killer Bee, Spiral Zetsu and Kushina the vast majority of the time. 
If by their weakest Itachi beats Orochimaru canonically twice in one panel. He also beats Shisui, Killer B, Kabuto, Kushina, Spiral Zetsu, and Hiruzen the majority of the time.
If by their most common Itachi beats Orochimaru canonically twice in one panel, he also beats Killer B, Kushina, Spiral Zetsu, and Hiruzen the majority of the time.
The absence of Itachi on that list is just pure bias and hate, something I thought that you might be mature enough to not post.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 24, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> I see what you did there...



Wouldn't expect no less from you 



Cognitios said:


> Turrin I'm sorry, but that list is nothing but either pure hate, bias, or just plane ignorance.
> You could have listed this a few ways.
> By their weakest rendition, by their strongest, or their most common.
> If by their strongest, Itachi beats Kabuto, Killer Bee, Spiral Zetsu and Kushina the vast majority of the time.
> ...


Yeah its really funny. He got shit ton of fodder in there but not Itachi. Itachi is stronger than half of those chumps anyway. Some of them can be proven by direct manga evidence, leaving no room for speculation.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 24, 2014)

All in their peak form, in no particular order:

Kaguya
Hagoromo
Hamura
Indra
Ashura
Naruto
Sasuke
Mads
Obito
Hashirama

If you discount the Rikudo fam:

Naruto
Sasuke
Mads
Obito
Hashirama
Gai
Nagato
Oro
Minato
Danzo

It gets close at the bottom to the point where you could swap two or three ppl out. Also, I tried to stick with those characters who have had a solid amount of panel time. Obviously Prime Hiruzen could go on either list if he were included.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 24, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Turrin I'm sorry, but that list is nothing but either pure hate, bias, or just plane ignorance.
> You could have listed this a few ways.
> By their weakest rendition, by their strongest, or their most common.
> If by their strongest, Itachi beats Kabuto, Killer Bee, Spiral Zetsu and Kushina the vast majority of the time.
> ...


I'm sorry, but this is nothing but fan-boy whining. Your only upset by my list because it does not include your fav-character. 

As for the way I made this list, why not try reading the whole post: "Some combination of these characters should make up the top 10 and top 20."

Some combination as in not all of these characters are guaranteed top-20. Some of them only have that potential based on a piece of hype or amazing accomplishment they have. 

So let's go through your list:

1- Kabuto has the potential to be top-20 depending on how people factor in his Edo-Tensei. If he has whole Edo-army Prepped he is easily top-20. If he doesn't than it's more debatable. Though ether way he is stronger than Itachi, having canonically cut Itachi's ass in half and Itachi being narrowly saved by Sasuke.

2- Hiruzen is there because of his hype of being the strongest Hokage in his Prime. Which if true he mops the floor with Itachi. If not true, than he doesn't belong there. Hence the "some combination"

3-  Kushina subdued the fox on her death bed and was stated to be stronger than KCM-Naruto. Minato even compared BSM Naruto to her. For these reasons she has the potential to be in the top 20 if she lives up to her hype.

4- Spiral-Zetsu was using Hashirama's ultimate Jutsu against the entire alliance. Shinsuusenju scale Mokuton has far more potential than Itachi does

5- Killer-B has better abilities plain and simple. Though he is only on there in the case that all others end up being lamer


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 24, 2014)

Did you base them on their most power rendition or what?
Their weakest?
Edo Itachi is vastly different than Sick Itachi.


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2014)

Kabuto is considered to be above Nagato?


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 24, 2014)

Top Ten

Kaguya

Hagaromo

Naruto

Sasuke

Juubi Jin Madara

Juubi Jin Obito 

Indra

Ashura

Hashirama

Prime Hiruzen




Top 20 

Kaguya

Hagoromo

Naruto

Sasuke

Indra

Ashura

Madara

Obito

Hashirama

Prime Hiruzen

Minato

Orochimaru(Full Power)

Kabuto(Full Power)

Mito

Nagato

Kushina

Danzo

Tobirama

Sakura

Jiraiya/Edo Itachi


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 24, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Kabuto is considered to be above Nagato?



Kabuto at his strongest had Edo Nagato as summoning +4 Kages, Hanzou, Itachi, 7 swordsmen, two Kyuubi clones and many more


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't see why people are rating Gai so high when he hasn't shown to consistently fight at a Kage level throughout the manga , and he doesnt possess a multitude of abilities that make him Kage level, if he activates 8th Gates most with knowledge wont even engage him and once he wears out he's dead , there is a reason despite having that power no one took him serious as one of the greats of konoha and considered him worthy of the Kage title , shit his father had gates and wasn't considered much stronger , and it kills him in the end , the true top ten can fight at that level time in and time out.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 24, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Did you base them on their most power rendition or what?
> Their weakest?
> Edo Itachi is vastly different than Sick Itachi.


Their strongest or best possible performance.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 24, 2014)

> Their strongest or best possible performance.


In that case Edo Itachi is superior to
Kushina
Spiral Zetsu
Danzo
Shisui
Killer B
Those are the one's that are just inarguable. 
Edo Itachi beats all of them 9/10 times.
If you really want I can do give you manga evidence.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 24, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> In that case Edo Itachi is superior to
> Kushina
> Spiral Zetsu
> Danzo
> ...


You still don't get it. It's not about who beats who, it's about who has more potential to reach the top 20. I already know Edo-Itachi isn't reaching the top-20, because he is not strong enough. For example even if we remove the characters in question from my list, there are still 20 characters left to fill up the top-20. So it doesn't even matter if Edo-Itachi is stronger than those characters, because he isn't making the top-20 regardless. However in the case of these characters they at least have the potential to make the top-20, because we haven't seen many of them fight at full-power. 

BTW while I can understand some of these characters being debatable Spiral-Zetsu would WTFPWN Edo-Itachi. Shin-Suusenju Mokuton is on a whole other level from Itachi


----------



## Kai (Jul 24, 2014)

Current or Prime Versions of characters
Kaguya
Hagoromo
Madara 
Hamura
Naruto/Sasuke
Indra
Asura
Obito
Gai
Hashirama

The Otsutsuki family is just fucked, taking up half of the top 10 list 

Question to all, though: What makes some of you guys put Asura and Indra above Naruto and Sasuke? They seem to have moved on past that point.


----------



## RBL (Jul 24, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> I don't see why people are rating Gai so high when he hasn't shown to consistently fight at a Kage level throughout the manga , and he doesnt possess a multitude of abilities that make him Kage level, if he activates 8th Gates most with knowledge wont even engage him and once he wears out he's dead , there is a reason despite having that power no one took him serious as one of the greats of konoha and considered him worthy of the Kage title , shit his father had gates and wasn't considered much stronger , and it kills him in the end , the true top ten can fight at that level time in and time out.



nah, you list is just bs, because you have stated a lot of times, you don't like Gai


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 24, 2014)

1) Kaguya Ōtsutsuki
2) Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara Uchiha
3) Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki / Hamura Ōtsutsuki
4) Rikudo Naruto Uzumaki / Rikudo Sasuke Uchiha
5) Juubi Jinchuuriki Obito Uchiha
6) Eight-Gated Maito Gai
7) Hashirama Senju
8) Orochimaru / Kabuto Yakushi (with Edo Tensei)
9) Rinnegan Obito Uchiha
10) Kyuubi Chakra Mode Naruto Uzumaki​​


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 24, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> nah, you list is just bs, because you have stated a lot of times, you don't like Gai



No, its that people have had knowledge of 8 gates since pt 1 and he's never been treated with that type of reverence, he even calls Kakashi his rival, and always saw himself as a loser compared to him yet he had a power that puts him in the top ten of shinobi , if you look at the top ten they have jutsu as powerful as 8th gate that they can use casually meaning they can fight at that level more consistently.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 24, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> How well has he done against Kaguya? As far as I can remember, he has not even dented her. The most he has done is stall with clones, and that's not exactly how you win.


He briefly stalemated her, outsmarted her several times over, and overpowered her chakra fists using Kariki Mosou.


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 24, 2014)

I'll do a top 20 here (no edo tensei forms) and the list is based on OVERALL abilities

1. Kaguya
2. Hagoromo
3. Madara 
4. Naruto
5. Sasuke
6. Obito 
7. 8th gate Guy
8. Ashura/Indra
9. Hashirama
10. Nagato
11. Kabuto
12. Minato
13. Tobirama 
14. Itachi
15. Killer Bee
16. Muu
17. Third Raikage 
18. Second Mizukage
19. Onoki
20. A

P.S - I don't see why naruto is being placed above madara when he clearly stated that he needed sasukes help to take him down.. And I don't see why hagoromo is below madara either.. Seeing how he literally would shit on him even on his death bed (if we compare their CT)
Indra and Ashura shouldn't be above juubi Jins either.. That's pure BS


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 24, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> P.S - I don't see why naruto is being placed above madara when he clearly stated that he needed sasukes help to take him down.. And I don't see why hagoromo is below madara either.. Seeing how he literally would shit on him even on his death bed (if we compare their CT)
> Indra and Ashura shouldn't be above juubi Jins either.. That's pure BS


Naruto needed Sasuke to take Madara down since they need to SEAL him. Its the same reason why they are both needed against Kaguya. The plan is to use the seals of their hands to do so, which is what Sasuke said.

Naruto has been consistently showing how powerful he is against Kaguya, equaling her power recently, as well as overpowered her chakra fist via Kariki Mosou, and has constantly outsmarted her.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 24, 2014)

Without the RS family + their strongest forms:

Madara
Naruto
Sasuke
Obito
Gai
Hashirama
Minato
Nagato
Itachi
Kabuto


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 24, 2014)

All characters at their strongest incarnation.


Kaguya
Hagoromo
Madara
Naruto
Sasuke
Obito
Gai

Hamura, Indra, and Ashura most definitely make it into the top ten, but It's impossible to accurately place them.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He briefly stalemated her, outsmarted her several times over, and overpowered her chakra fists using Kariki Mosou.



SSM12, stop the wank. It's all day everyday with you and Naruto. Naruto did not even put a single scratch on Kaguya, and Madara is blatantly superior in intelligence to someone who has yet to make a single battle plan, strategy or analysis on her own.

Madara is just as immune to Naruto's Ninjutsu due to Preta path, isn't going to be fooled by clones as his Sharingan can tell the difference, can match the number with his own clones, and isn't the type to get caught off guard by Sexy Jutsu.

And if this isn't enough for you, Madara one shots with Mugen Tsukuyomi. Naruto admits he needs Sasuke to do defeat him, would be dreaming right now if Sasuke was not there, and he needs Sasuke's seal to claim victory making anything Naruto does pointless.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 24, 2014)

Itachi is not part of the top ten strongest ninja to ever exist and he will never be part of it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 24, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Itachi is not part of the top ten strongest ninja to ever exist and he will never be part of it.



What's your list without the RS family and transformations?


----------



## Thunder (Jul 24, 2014)

Kaguya Ōtsutsuki
 Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki
 Madara Uchiha (Jūbi Jinchūriki)
 Hamura Ōtsutsuki
Naruto Uzumaki / Sasuke Uchiha
Obito Uchiha (Jūbi Jinchūriki)
Asura / Indra
Maito Gai (Shimon)
 Hashirama Senju
Kabuto Yakushi (Edo Tensei)


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 24, 2014)

1. Kaguya Ōtsutsuki
2. Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki
3. Hamura Ōtsutsuki
4. Madara as the jin of the shinju
5. Naruto/Sasuke
6. Obito as the jin of the shinju
7. Ashura/Indra
8. Guy while using the gate of death
9. Hashirama Senju
10. Kabuto Yakushi with his edo tensei army


----------



## Rikudosbankai (Jul 24, 2014)

1. Kaguya
2. Hagoromo 
3. Juubi Jin/Shinju Madara
4. Naruto
5. Sasuke
6. Hamura
7. 8 Gate Gai
8. Juubito
9. Ashura
10. Indra


----------



## Ersa (Jul 24, 2014)

1. Kaguya
2. Rikudo Sennin
3. Juubidara with third eye
4. Naruto / Sasuke
6. Juubito
7. Gai
8. Hashirama
9. Minato (Edo)
10. Nagato


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 25, 2014)

All characters in their strongest incarnation.

1. Kaguya
2. Hagoromo
3. Hamura
4. Madara
5. Naruto / Sasuke
6. Gai
7. Obito
8. Ashura / Indra
9. Hashirama
10. Minato
11. Kakashi
12. Nagato
13. Tobirama
14. Kabuto
15. Six Paths of Pain
16. Itachi
17. Izuna / Shisui / Sakumo
18. Mu / Killer Bee / 3rd Raikage
19. Onoki / Kisame / Danzo / Orochimaru
20. Ei / Deidara / Jiraiya


----------



## Ashi (Jul 25, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> All characters in their strongest incarnation.
> 
> 1. Kaguya
> 2. Hagoromo
> ...



This Right Here


----------



## Alex Payne (Jul 25, 2014)

1. Kaguya

2. Jin Hagoromo
3. Hamura
4. Jin 2-Rinnegan Madara
5. Naruto / Sasuke
6. Jin Obito
7. Ashura / Indra

8. Gai
9. Hashirama
10. ET Minato

Something like that.


----------



## Veo (Jul 25, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Kabuto is considered to be above Nagato?



They are both there, and really strong characters . Sometimes I think Kabuto is stronger, sometimes I think Nagato is.

We are talking about sage mode Kabuto, the one who fought Sasuke and Itachi.



Eliyua23 said:


> I don't see why people are rating Gai so high when he hasn't shown to consistently fight at a Kage level throughout the manga , and he doesnt possess a multitude of abilities that make him Kage level, if he activates 8th Gates most with knowledge wont even engage him and once he wears out he's dead , there is a reason despite having that power no one took him serious as one of the greats of konoha and considered him worthy of the Kage title , shit his father had gates and wasn't considered much stronger , and it kills him in the end , the true top ten can fight at that level time in and time out.



Keep in mind that most of the people here listed the characters _at their peak of power_, meaning at their most powerful form regardless if they can maintain it for a long time or if it's one use only.

In that case I agree with many people: 8th gated Gai is incredibly strong


----------



## SSMG (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol at guy not consistenly being held in high regards.. someone doesnt read the manga.

anyways yhe top five or so are basically set in stone(they may switch spots in the future but still be the top)

1.Kaguya.
2.hagorama
3. complete madara.
4. Hamura
5/6 naruto/sasuke 
7/8indra ashura(they dont realy have any feats so i put naruto and sasuke above them)
9. 8gate guy
10.juubito.g


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't see why Hamura would be above Madara. Madara had a third rinnegan eye, something that only Kaguya and Hagoromo had and he had the entirety of the shinju sealed within him. Someone tell me what I'm missing.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 25, 2014)

αce said:


> I don't see why Hamura would be above Madara. Madara had a third rinnegan eye, something that only Kaguya and Hagoromo had and he had the entirety of the shinju sealed within him. Someone tell me what I'm missing.


Him being fodder to someone with half of RS power.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol people are adding 20 characters in so their favorites can be included lol


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not Including Kaguya, RS,his brotherm or the Juubi. I will not be adding duplicates for separate powerups.

All participants are assumed at fullpower.
1. Naruto/Sasuke
2. Madara
3. Obito
4. Kabuto
5. Orochimaru
6. Hashirama
7. Gai
8. Minato
9. Nagato
10. Itachi


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2014)

> Him being fodder to someone with half of RS power.




I assume you're talking about when Sasuke cut him in half. And if that's the case, that's a terrible understanding of the manga. Madara with two eyes was explicitly stated to be on a completely different level than any previous powers he had. Let alone the third eye. Don't compare a one eyed rinnegan Madara to a two eyed rinnegan Madara. They aren't comparable.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Kaguya Ōtsutsuki
> Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki
> Madara Uchiha (Jūbi Jinchūriki)
> Hamura Ōtsutsuki
> ...




This is perfect honestly.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 25, 2014)

αce said:


> I assume you're talking about when Sasuke cut him in half. And if that's the case, that's a terrible understanding of the manga. Madara with two eyes was explicitly stated to be on a completely different level than any previous powers he had. Let alone the third eye. Don't compare a one eyed rinnegan Madara to a two eyed rinnegan Madara. They aren't comparable.



I don't think the Rinnengan boosted his reactions that much. Of course it gave him much more DC, but the Shinju fruit(and Hashi's Sage energy) is what gave Madara is ridiculous durability, speed, and physical strength.


----------



## SSMG (Jul 25, 2014)

αce said:


> I don't see why Hamura would be above Madara. Madara had a third rinnegan eye, something that only Kaguya and Hagoromo had and he had the entirety of the shinju sealed within him. Someone tell me what I'm missing.



Yeah this makes sense.. imma update my list.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 25, 2014)

For top 20:

1. Kaguya Otutsuki
2. Hagoromo and Hamura Otutsuki
3. Rikudo Senjutsu Naruto Uzumaki
4. Double Rinnegan Juubi Jin Madara Uchiha
5. Red-Eyed Rinnegan Sasuke Uchiha
6. Eight Gated Might Guy
7. Juubi Jin Obito Uchiha
8. Hashirama Senju
9. Nagato Uzumaki
10. Minato Namikaze/Current Orochimaru/Sandaime Raikage
11. Kabuto Yakushi
12. Tobirama Senju
13. Killer Bee
14. Jiraiya/Itachi Uchiha/Onoki/Mu
15. Tsunade/Gaara
16. Old Hiruzen Sarutobi
17. A
18. Mangekyo Sharingan Kakashi Hatake
19. Kisame Hoshigaki
20. Kinkaku


----------



## Dominus (Jul 25, 2014)

Kaguya
Hagoromo
Madara
Naruto
Sasuke
Obito
Gai
Hashirama
Minato (Edo Tensei)
Nagato

I didn't include Hamura, Asura and Indra because we don't know exactly how powerful they were.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 25, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He briefly stalemated her, outsmarted her several times over, and overpowered her chakra fists using Kariki Mosou.



He did not stalemate her, he stalled her, outsmarting her is something most characters can do, as she seems to be by far, the dumbest villain up to date. Overpowering her once is nothing when he did no damage to her regardless. Keep in mind that she did not go for the kill until recently, she was holding back up until a chapter ago.


----------



## Kai (Jul 25, 2014)

Not seeing a logical reason for Hamura to be above Rin'negan Jinchuuriki Madara, in all honesty. Perhaps it's because he fought the Juubi with Hagoromo? The problem with that is Hagoromo entered an entirely different threshold of power as the primordial jinchuuriki. He is the one known as the Sage of Six Paths. 

All speculation though. There isn't conclusive evidence on the flip side either.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 25, 2014)

1. Itachi
2. Kaguya
3. Hagoromo
4. Juubi Madara
5. Gai
6. Juubi Obito
7. Rikudou Naruto/Rikudou Sasuke
8. Hashirama/Madara
9. Edo BM Minato/Rinnegan Obito w/ Jinchuuriki Pain
10. BSM Naruto


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> He did not stalemate her, he stalled her, outsmarting her is something most characters can do, as she seems to be by far, the dumbest villain up to date. Overpowering her once is nothing when he did no damage to her regardless. Keep in mind that she did not go for the kill until recently, she was holding back up until a chapter ago.


Top panel, that's briefly stalemating her. Sure it didn't last long but who else could last that long against her? Overpowered her paralysis technique when Sasuke could not, Could move fast enough to evade her instantaneous Space-Time Portal Sent her crashing like a ragdoll after using Kakiri Muso, completely overpowering her.Plowed through the chakra arms that she was using before like nothing. 

Seriously, Naruto's feats are speaking for himself. He forces fucking Kaguya Otutsuki to get serious, overpowers her physically, forces her to use the Space-Time Portal, and all that jazz. Not even Juubi Jin Two Rinnegan Madara could do that.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 25, 2014)

Kaguya isn't even serious at this point.

I mean, she went from fighting with her hair to fighting with generic chakra fists to now Shikkotsumyaku. No Rinnegan, no Limbo, no fancy shit whatsoever.

And let's face it: Naruto is not going to be anywhere close to Kaguya's power by himself at this point. That was the whole reason Sakura and Obito had to get Sasuke back.

Juubi Jin Madara or even Juubi Jin Obito would fodderstomp Naruto; he hasn't shown anything on their level.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 26, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Top panel, that's briefly stalemating her. Sure it didn't last long but who else could last that long against her? Overpowered her paralysis technique when Sasuke could not, Could move fast enough to evade her instantaneous Space-Time Portal Sent her crashing like a ragdoll after using Kakiri Muso, completely overpowering her.Plowed through the chakra arms that she was using before like nothing.



It was not a stalemate as Kaguya was pressuring him during that short exchange, shown by the fact that she was smiling and he was screaming. Overpowering her paralysis technique has more to do with will then actual power, anyone with enough willpower can do it. And? He sent her flying but its not like it actually did any damage. And he did not plough through her attack, he went around it, using the clones who where getting poofed away as a diversion. 




> Seriously, Naruto's feats are speaking for himself. He forces fucking Kaguya Otutsuki to get serious, overpowers her physically, forces her to use the Space-Time Portal, and all that jazz. Not even Juubi Jin Two Rinnegan Madara could do that.



He does not force Kaguya to get serious, BZ does. He overpowers her physically ONES. He does not force her to use S/T Jutsu, that was Sasuke and him combined. Juubi Jinchuriki Madara with Two Rinnegan can do that and more, WAY more.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 26, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Kaguya isn't even serious at this point.
> 
> I mean, she went from fighting with her hair to fighting with generic chakra fists to now Shikkotsumyaku. No Rinnegan, no Limbo, no fancy shit whatsoever.
> 
> ...



Naruto was dominating Juubi Jin Madara until he absorbed the tree , Naruto has the power of Hagaromo which is what madara and obito were trying to achieve , but I do agree Kaguya is a good deal stronger than Naruto and Sasuke , but shit Sasuke hasn't even got his other Rinnegan and I'm pretty sure Naruto is till getting stronger.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 26, 2014)

Veo said:


> They are both there, and really strong characters . Sometimes I think Kabuto is stronger, sometimes I think Nagato is.
> 
> We are talking about sage mode Kabuto, the one who fought Sasuke and Itachi.
> 
> ...



Think about this for a second every character in the top ten has numerous techniques and can consistently fight at a top ten level , no sweat , while Gai cannot , I do agree that 8th Gates is incredibly powerful but its too many drawbacks for him to be top ten , I mean look at all the shit Kaguya, Rikudo, Naruto, Sasuke can do all Gai has is Gates , thats one technique no way is 8 Gates on par with the power of Rikudo


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Jul 26, 2014)

All characters are in their strongest forms.

1. Kaguya
2. Hagoromo
3. Double rinnegan ten tails madara
4. Sm hashirama
5. Six paths senjutsu mode naruto/rinnegan sasuke
6. Ten tails obito
7. 8 gated gai
8. Biju mode minato
9. Tobirama
10. Hiruzen

I wasnt sure where to put hamura, asura or indra.


----------



## SSMG (Jul 26, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> Think about this for a second every character in the top ten has numerous techniques and can consistently fight at a top ten level , no sweat , while Gai cannot , I do agree that 8th Gates is incredibly powerful but its too many drawbacks for him to be top ten , I mean look at all the shit Kaguya, Rikudo, Naruto, Sasuke can do all Gai has is Gates , thats one technique no way is 8 Gates on par with the power of Rikudo



But not everyone in the top ten has rikudo power...


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 26, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> Think about this for a second every character in the top ten has numerous techniques and can consistently fight at a top ten level , no sweat , while Gai cannot , I do agree that 8th Gates is incredibly powerful but its too many drawbacks for him to be top ten , I mean look at all the shit Kaguya, Rikudo, Naruto, Sasuke can do all Gai has is Gates , thats one technique no way is 8 Gates on par with the power of Rikudo



Please, shut up with this bullshit. Gai has been said to be more than equal to everyone in the Akatsuki (Nagato, Obito and Itachi included)  (and that wasn't obviously inclunding the 8th Gate, otherwise it would have been said that he had the potential to stomp everyone in the Akatsuki) and he is the rival of a shinobi of Kakashi's caliber, a natural born genius who perfected the Mangekyo Sharingan without being an Uchiha. Gai has been one of the absolute biggest players in the World War Arc. 

Against Juubimadara, with the 7th Gate he performed far better than SM Minato did. He is the best taijutsu fighter in the manga, can use his taijutsu as ninjutsu (just think at Asa Kujaku > Kisame's Suiton ninjutsu), is one of the fastest and strongest shinobi if not the fastest and the strongest accounting the 8th Gate, he has been able to reach the absolute top that an hardworker only can hope in this manga.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Jul 26, 2014)

I will just list the shinobi we have seen thus far in the manga. Granted we do have flashbacks of Hagoromo and his brother sealing the Juubi and Hogoromos two sons who must have been crazy powerful but I am leaving them off the list

Kaguya
Madara
Obito
Naruto/Sasuke
8 Gaited Gai
Hashirama
Kabuto w/ Edo - Depending on who he summons he could easily be > Madara & Gai
Nagato
Tobirama
Minato

Honorable mention: 
Orochimaru - If he summons the 4 hokage he easily jumps to the upper part of the list

Sasuke...I just put him tiered with Naruto since he should catch up in power but as of right now Naruto would fodder stomp Sasuke


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 26, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> Naruto was dominating Juubi Jin Madara until he absorbed the tree , Naruto has the power of Hagaromo which is what madara and obito were trying to achieve , but I do agree Kaguya is a good deal stronger than Naruto and Sasuke , but shit Sasuke hasn't even got his other Rinnegan and I'm pretty sure Naruto is till getting stronger.



Naruto was dominating Juubi Madara in the same way that a bloodlusted toddler would dominate a Hulk Hogan not fighting back.

Seriously, he wasn't doing shit to Madara.


----------



## PopoTime (Jul 26, 2014)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> All characters are in their strongest forms.
> 
> 1. Kaguya
> 2. Hagoromo
> ...



SM Hashirama above Current Naruto? All of my wat.

Anyway here's my list (Based on current feats, not on hype)

1. Kaguya
2. Current Naruto/Sauce
3.  Double Rinnegan Juubidara
4. Juubito
5. 8th Gate Gai
6. SM Hashirama/EMS Madara
7. BM Minato
8. Tobirama
9. Hiruzen/Onoki
10. Itachi


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 26, 2014)

PopoTime said:


> SM Hashirama above Current Naruto? All of my wat.
> 
> Anyway here's my list (Based on current feats, not on hype)
> 
> ...


Itachi isn't in the top ten at all. Top 20 yeah, but not the top 10. Not only that, you were dealing with Shinobi no Kami who believes SM Hashirama could defeat the Juubi.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 26, 2014)

These lists are ridiculous. Kakashi isn't in the top 10 he just lost an eye. Itachi isn't either tf


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jul 27, 2014)

1. Hagoromo/JJ Madara (Rinnegan x2)
2. JJ Obito
3. Kaguya
4. Hamura
5. Current Naruto/Current Sasuke
6. Sage Hashirama
7. Ashura/Indra
8. Prime Nagato
9. Shimon Gai
10. Edo Itachi/Edo Minato


----------



## Jad (Jul 27, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> 1. Hagoromo/JJ Madara (Rinnegan x2)
> 2. JJ Obito
> 3. Kaguya
> 4. Hamura
> ...



Woah, back it up. Nagato and Sage Hashirama above Gai?

May I remind you of Kishimoto intentions for his readers to understand:





Come on man. Hashirama and Nagato are clearly not in Gai's league in the 8th Gate.



Man, it is so good to relive some of those chapters  So good. Madara's last good fight in the manga. Same with Gai's (maybe).

Shimon Gai can take out Nagato, Sage Mode Hashirama and EMS Madara, before a single drop of blood hits the ground.​


----------



## ScottofFury (Jul 27, 2014)

Got to love the fact that Gai, the friend with no natural given ability, who worked harder than anyone actually attained the power to surpass them.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 27, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> The correct list:
> 
> 
> Itachi
> ...



I agree 

Black Zetsu stated Itachi > everyone else.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 27, 2014)

Jad said:


> Woah, back it up. Nagato and Sage Hashirama above Gai?
> 
> May I remind you of Kishimoto intentions for his readers to understand:
> 
> ...



'm assuming that list wasn't in order

Or else that madman thinks that Obito and Madara are above Kaguya

And we all know they got nothin' on Granny O


----------



## αce (Jul 27, 2014)

The thing about a Gai vs Hashirama match up is that Gai basically needs to go into suicide mode to have a chance. And even then the only ability he has that would actually kill Hashirama in full statue mode with bijuu bomb level defense is the very last ability he used to hurt Madara. 


So I'd nod it into Hashirama's favour on the list because for Gai to be on the higher end of the tiers he needs to kill himself. Where as Hashirama can consistently just dumpster people not in the highest of tiers without having to do such a thing.


----------



## Kai (Jul 27, 2014)

αce said:


> The thing about a Gai vs Hashirama match up is that Gai basically needs to go into suicide mode to have a chance. And even then the only ability he has that would actually kill Hashirama in full statue mode with bijuu bomb level defense is the very last ability he used to hurt Madara.


Things can get tricky with this stance. What about opponents (not naming in particular) that Gai can't defeat in the seventh gate but would absolutely _massacre_ in the eighth gate?


----------



## ScottofFury (Jul 27, 2014)

αce said:


> The thing about a Gai vs Hashirama match up is that Gai basically needs to go into suicide mode to have a chance. And even then the only ability he has that would actually kill Hashirama in full statue mode with bijuu bomb level defense is the very last ability he used to hurt Madara.
> 
> 
> So I'd nod it into Hashirama's favour on the list because for Gai to be on the higher end of the tiers he needs to kill himself. Where as Hashirama can consistently just dumpster people not in the highest of tiers without having to do such a thing.



I disagree, Gai was making tunnels from a single punch from 8th Gate. 

Gai is way to fast to get hit and way to strong for Hashirama to defend his attacks,


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 27, 2014)

0. Prime Minato
1. Kaguya
2. Hagoromo/Hamura
3. Asura/Indra
4. Naruto
5. Sasuke
6. Juubidara
7. Juubito
8. SM Hashirama
9. Edo Minato
10. Tobirama


----------



## Rain (Jul 28, 2014)

1. Itachi.


----------

